# 4-24 Conecuh Flatheads



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Myself River Roach and his son hit the conecuh this morning with the ole rod n reels. Caught some red bellies first then went to a spot we have not hit in a while and put out a few rods with no luck. Moved 2 more times managing to pick up a couple. All and all a chilly but decent day of fishing.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, last pic looks like a dog fish!
I've never caught a cat that big, I tried once while I was up north(AL) and the bass wern't biting, no luck.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice,I'm going to try upper yellow river tonight.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Pretty fish Barrow. Congratulations.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow that is awesome! Good job!


----------



## slabhunter (Jan 21, 2012)

Great catch! Congratulations!:thumbup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like ah good day on the water, how much did that big one weigh? I'm liking all these catfishing post coming in.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Did not weigh him.30ish probably.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

That's a good looking catch.


----------



## willie b (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice fish! Looking for some bait suggestions for a Claiborne Lock & Dam trip, what do you think?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

willie b said:


> Nice fish! Looking for some bait suggestions for a Claiborne Lock & Dam trip, what do you think?


SKipjack if you can get it, but shad makes a great substitute both should be running at the dam.

Skips jack left
shad right
a big difference in bait success between the two


----------



## willie b (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks CatHunter. Looks like Bait nets will be our first order of business. Hope I'll have something to show for it next week!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

willie b said:


> Thanks CatHunter. Looks like Bait nets will be our first order of business. Hope I'll have something to show for it next week!


You will need sabiki rigs and small chartreuse jigs to get the skipjacks, nets will work for the shad though


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

There's all the shad you will ever need up here right now! You will usually see them flickering on top early in the morning, but yesterday they were thick all day everywhere I went. If you cast net them dont let it sink to the bottom below the damn or you want get it back. Good luck!


----------

